# Husbands 50th birthday



## MrsU (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi I am looking for ideas for what to do for my husbands birthday next year. I want to do something special seen as he will be 50. We aren't the party type. I'm thinking something special for just the two of us or maybe the 5 of us (3 teenage children) but the kids wouldn't be offended if we went off to do something together then had a meal or something with them after. Iv got almost a whole year so budget not too tight 🙃 any ideas? 💕


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

You may have to give some more information on interests.

I skied and cycled with mates.

We took a holiday in Europe on the med but it was mostly walking with some cycling. We went with friends.

Sent from my CPH2159 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsU (Aug 26, 2021)

Our main interest is music. We love going to concerts but unless I had managed to get tickets to Glastonbury (which I didnt) I don't think a concert is too out of the ordinary for a special birthday. 
Other interests motorbikes, walking, history, nature 😊


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

It's entirely up to you & should focus on his interests. 

For my 50th DH took me to Hawaii for 2 weeks & friends met us there. We did all sorts of once in a lifetime things unique to the islands. 

For his 50th DH wants to go to Greece so I have been planning a similar trip for him but now I have to contend with pulling it off in Covid, which sucks. 

That looks like a Union Jack flag next to your name to me, so what about a trip to Paris or Ireland? Does he play golf? Maybe try to get him a tee time at St. Andrews in Scotland? Have you two ever been to Stonehenge? Would he enjoy a hot air balloon ride? Can you do a stadium tour of some soccer / football fields?


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Does he like celebrating his birthday? Some adults do not.


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

Rent a Harley and have a week touring around Scotland.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MrsU said:


> Our main interest is music. We love going to concerts but unless I had managed to get tickets to Glastonbury (which I didnt) I don't think a concert is too out of the ordinary for a special birthday.
> Other interests motorbikes, walking, history, nature 😊


I bought my brother an original Wurlitzer jukebox for his fiftieth birthday and he had lots of old seven inch vinyl to put into it.


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

__





National Motorcycle Museum






 www.nationalmotorcyclemuseum.co.uk





Then onto a pub for beer and nice meal.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

A long weekend is Reykjavik is normally my go to suggestion, but with travel restrictions maybe not now.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

MrsU said:


> Hi I am looking for ideas for what to do for my husbands birthday next year. I want to do something special seen as he will be 50. We aren't the party type. I'm thinking something special for just the two of us or maybe the 5 of us (3 teenage children) but the kids wouldn't be offended if we went off to do something together then had a meal or something with them after. Iv got almost a whole year so budget not too tight 🙃 any ideas? 💕


1. Take him on a trip, just the two of you.
2. Who gives a **** if your kids get “offended.” They are not in charge of your marriage, you are. 
And at your age (and their ages), it’s normal and expected that you get to go do cool things together that don’t involve them.


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

If he has a favourite musician or there was a memorable concert you attended, autographed albums are usually up for grabs on ebay.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

DudeInProgress said:


> 1. Take him on a trip, just the two of you.
> 2. Who gives a **** if your kids get “offended.” They are not in charge of your marriage, you are.
> And at your age (and their ages), it’s normal and expected that you get to go do cool things together that don’t involve them.


She said they wouldn't be offended.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I took my husband up to London to see the Phantom of the opera at the theatre on his 50th. We really enjoyed it. 
May not be big enough or special enough or expensive enough for some others but we are easy to please 🙂


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> She said they wouldn't be offended.


Thanks, I must’ve misread that. 
In that case 0P, good on your kids, take him on a trip.


----------



## CookieRookie (Aug 29, 2021)

With a years lead time there's a number of possibilities--try to eliminate one or more bad habits. Like, eliminate excessive drinking/smoking/poor diet/excessive spending. If you're out of shape then get in shape. Find out what his unfulfilled sexual fantasies are, then be prepared to fulfill them etc. 

It kind of sounds like you want his 50th birthday to revolve around things you think he SHOULD want, rather than what he really does want. 

I can almost guarantee he'd prefer to have you in great shape and naked in bed with him, or in some really slutty lingerie, for his 50th birthday, doing kinky stuff with him. As opposed to stuffing both your faces at some restaurant or other, which you can always do anytime anyway.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

deep sea fishing trip with all of you.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Andy1001 said:


> I bought my brother an original Wurlitzer jukebox for his fiftieth birthday and he had lots of old seven inch vinyl to put into it.


Amaze-balls idea.

I was thinking along the lines of an instrument if he plays.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

MrsU said:


> Our main interest is music. We love going to concerts but unless I had managed to get tickets to Glastonbury (which I didnt) I don't think a concert is too out of the ordinary for a special birthday.
> Other interests motorbikes, walking, history, nature 😊


I’m fixated on the music aspect as that also speaks to me. Depending on travel flexibility, maybe a trip that incorporates live music?

We shared a memorable experience in Italy where we came across a live small classical music concert. It was impromptu but really stands out in the memory. Another was for my 40th, Batman took me to my first opera and I was blown away; and we continued on with travels after that stop.


----------



## MrsU (Aug 26, 2021)

SpinyNorman said:


> Does he like celebrating his birthday? Some adults do not.


Yes he does like celebrating his birthday just not a big fuss like a party. I know something like a surprise party would not go down well


----------



## MrsU (Aug 26, 2021)

I


CookieRookie said:


> With a years lead time there's a number of possibilities--try to eliminate one or more bad habits. Like, eliminate excessive drinking/smoking/poor diet/excessive spending. If you're out of shape then get in shape. Find out what his unfulfilled sexual fantasies are, then be prepared to fulfill them etc.
> 
> It kind of sounds like you want his 50th birthday to revolve around things you think he SHOULD want, rather than what he really does want.
> 
> I can almost guarantee he'd prefer to have you in great shape and naked in bed with him, or in some really slutty lingerie, for his 50th birthday, doing kinky stuff with him. As opposed to stuffing both your faces at some restaurant or other, which you can always do anytime anyway.


 I really like this idea, thanks. It's one to think about. Im not overweight but I could definitely tone up 😁💪 I could do this along side something like a trip away


----------



## MrsU (Aug 26, 2021)

Haha th


hairyhead said:


> Rent a Harley and have a week touring around Scotland.


Thats a regular afternoon out for him! We live on the NC500. Lovely idea though if it wasn't our norm


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

If music is the main interest, what about an autograph from his favorite musician? Assuming the world is open again, what about a trip that includes a visit to a world famous venue -- the Sydney Opera house? Carnegie Hall? the Vienna opera house? 

try this link: My 10 Favorite International Destinations For Music Lovers - TravelAwaits


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

what every you do for that birthday, post it here so we can copy the idea!


----------

